# Food quantity vs frequency



## kyle6367 (May 15, 2014)

Hey all,
So quick question regarding feeding Gunner. He currently gets 4 cups of holistic select large breed. I was wondering if it's better to feed him 1 cup 4 times a day or give him 1/2 cup every few hour for a total of 4 cups. He just always seems ready for food, and gets nippy when he's hungry. 

Thanks!


----------



## kyle6367 (May 15, 2014)

And he's 13 weeks old currently


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Four times a day. 
Every hour is too often to feed, and will result in digestive upset and pooping way too many times.

Also, look on the bag to see how much to feed. 4 cups seems like an awful lot of food for a 13 week old.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

My pup is about the same age and I give 1.5-2 cups twice a day. He poops once a day most of the time, sometimes twice but rarely.


----------



## Palydyn (Aug 28, 2014)

My puppy is 8 weeks old and the breeder said to feed him 1 cup three times a day (morning, noon and night). Honestly sometimes he eats the whole thing but most of the time he only eats about 3/4's of a cup or so. Clearly not food driven, but he does let me know when he is hungry.


----------



## kelliewilson (Jan 1, 2015)

My puppy is 16 weeks. I give him 2 cups in the am with a little wet food, then 2 cups at night.. he is sir poops alot. atleast 3 times a day. also he cant make 1 pile of poop for me to scoop has to do a little here then maybe go to other side of yard and finsh there.


----------



## Augustine (Nov 22, 2014)

Yeah.. 4 cups definitely seems like a lot, especially for a puppy of that age. How is his weight? i.e. does it look ideal or is he on the heavier side?

As for feeding times, you really shouldn't have to feed him more than 3x a day at that age. Morning, afternoon, and evening works best imo. (Ex. I feed Butters, my 11 week old at 8am, 2pm, and 8pm)


----------



## kyle6367 (May 15, 2014)

He weighs 35 lbs now, but doesn't look heavy at all. A few weeks ago when we went to the vet for his second round of shots he actually said to up his food from 3 cups to 4. He was actually looking skinny then. Since the 4 cups he's looking much more filled out, but still not heavy. I'd say he is super food driven! Literally he goes nuts every time we touch his food bin, and sucks down each meal even with the slow eat bowel. 
I've been trying to post pics on here, but still trying to figure it out!


----------

